# New ADF! :)



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Please welcome Sporkus!  I got him as a companion to Dorkus and Freedy.

They're in a five gallon tank, I just moved a thermometer and heater in there, so I think they should all be fine. Let's hope Freedy tolerates Sporkus as much as he does Dorkus. 

My question is: Sporkus came from the same tank at the same store as Dorkus did. I figure chances are that if they were going to get diseases from each other, or spread something to Freedy, they probably already would have. Should I still quarantine Sporkus for three weeks? 

Right now he's in a separate tank until he calms down. I think I'll keep him there for a week or two.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Cute! I can't wait to get my ADFs!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww SO cute!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Angelic, you're getting some ADFs? That's great! !!!!!

Have you heard about the Chytrid fungus, though? Be careful where you get your frogs - happily, though, fish can't catch the fungus. Still, it would be better not to have a moldy frog, I would think. ;D

You should post pics when you get them! Are they going in with one of your bettas?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love ADFs, he's so cute. 
I wanted to get a pair for Renard in his 5 gallon, but my hood doesn't fit properly so I was worried they'd jump out.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Hm, mine haven't been big jumpers. I don't have a proper lid for my 5.5 gallon (Why don't they come with lids?! >:|) so I've been covering it with notebooks and things. How shoddy of me. xD I hear they are pretty jumpy, though, and I plan on getting a nice lid this weekend. 
Renard sounds gorgeous from the description in your signature. :3


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, I've been planning on getting some for months. I just haven'y been ready until now.
I haven't heard of the fungus, but I've been scoping out ADFs at different locations and there is one place that has very active and healthy looking ADFs. I'm obviously going to buy from them. :-D

I'm planning a tank out just for two ADFs. Ever since I wanted to get them, I wanted two in their own tank. The tank they are going in is the one that I'm making the rock caves/plants for. :-D


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

That sounds great, from what I've learned! Especially the little hidey places. :3 Just watch them closely for the first few months for signs of the fungus. Two months is the incubation time for it. Apparently it's really widespread right now. 

I'm so paranoid, I'm sharing the extra with other people. e_e -freaks out-


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Every time I see and ADF I want one. I could add 1 or possibly 2 to my tank but I need to get it planted first, then I'm adding ghost shrimp (about 5-10). Eventually I'd like to add 1-2 ADF's to make it complete but I think with 2 male bettas and 2 mystery snails adding an ADF would be overstocking. I've read different things though so I'd have to do more searching to be sure.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

1fish2fish - How big is your tank? All those ghost shrimp with the two frogs might be overdoing it if it's under five gallons. My two froggies are really active, and if they didn't have the whole space on the bottom of the tank to bounce around in, they might be a little fidgety. (this coming from the most novice of novices in the aquarium world )

And what do you guys think about the quarantine frog? Is it useless to quarantine him, since I got them from the same store in the same tank within a week of each other?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No my tank is 10 gal. But with two fish and two snails I really shouldn't add another "big" animal until either one of my snails dies or Fish (my old boy) passes.. which I have a feeling will be sometime this year. The ghost shrimp I'm told have almost no effect on the Bio-load so I should be able to have them. But like I said I need to do more research.

IMO you should always quarantine every animal you add to a tank for at least 2-3days. Make sure it is eating and pooping normally and it has a good activity level.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay, that's what I decided. I'm quarantining him for two weeks. 

I'm really worried about Dorkus, though. He seems to be having a tattered shed, the skin is coming off in pieces, and that can be a sign of chytrid fungus. AUGH


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I thought the whole setup with Freed and Dorkus was going to work, but Freedy just took a pretty obvious shot at Dorkus. 

Why would he do that just now after three days of being in the same tank?! >:C
He did it once... this is the first I've seen him nip at Dorkus... does this mean I have to separate them? -_-


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm, I'd keep an eye on him for now and see what happens. If he doesn't let up I would go ahead and remove the froggie.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I don't think he's nipped him any more since last nght... Dorkus is shedding, so there would be a hole in his old skin if Freed bit him. I'll keep watching, though.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

You can have ADF's and bettas together? The frogs don't bitethe fins of the betta?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Nope. I'm honestly more concerned about the betta nipping at the frog than the frog bothering the betta.


----------



## dpints (Jan 10, 2010)

question to anyone who can answer- do u need a filter to add ADFs? cause i love them and want to add one to Henrie's tank.

thanks in advance


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

ADFs don't like filters, the vibrations bother them, so I wouldn't get one unless the tank's really big or you can find a quiet filter.


----------



## dpints (Jan 10, 2010)

awesome!!!! even better. how high do they jump. i dont want them to jump and hit the lid and hurt themselves


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Whenever mine come up for air, the best they typically do is about a half inch out of the water, although since they have such a jumping reputation, I think they can probably go higher. I wouldn't worry about them bumping the lid, that's what it's for. ;D Their little noses can take a learning experience. Just so long as they don't do it over and over.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

How are your ADF with the betta and vice versa? I'm still completely torn between a couple ADF's or some ghost shrimp. How is feeding time with your betta? How do the frogs and betta both get food?


----------

